# 4.4ozt bar



## goldscraphobby (Dec 24, 2020)

So I decided to try a larger amount and re-refined about 4.5 ounces.
Getting better but not sure about the sides. I think I'm heating it enough when pouring, is it cooling too fast?


----------



## nickvc (Dec 25, 2020)

Well I think that is pretty but if you want a more uniform look make sure to heat your mold and I would add more heat before pouring as it looks like it’s freezing too fast.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 25, 2020)

I can understand your displeasure with that ugly bar. If I were you I'd just toss it and start over, or I'd even be willing to take it off your hands and be disgraced by it's ugliness if that would help! :wink: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (Jan 13, 2021)

You are pouring into a cold mold. Heat the mold to keep the gold from solidifying too soon.


----------

